# She humps and humps and humps!



## Oaklys Dad

Puppies hump! It is a very natural thing for both male and female pups. I have been to puppy parties that looked like a conga line.  It is a phase that will go away in a year or so.


----------



## Loboto-Me

Hahahahaha! I'm just picturing the conga line! Too funny!

Really? You mean I can just relax and stop thinking we have a potential problem on our hands?

Do you think I should just try to ignore her blanket love affairs or should I continue to discourage her and distract her?


----------



## BeauShel

Bama was like that for a while and I just keeped telling him no humping. Finally he stopped doing it. Thank goodness.


----------



## jwemt81

It's actually more of a dominance thing than a sexual thing, at least most of the time. Tucker is 5 months old (my ticker is wrong too) and he has a few toys that he just loves to hump!


----------



## laprincessa

Wednesdays at the dog park - they seem to know that it's Hump Day. Conga line, heeee - yup, that's what it is! All breeds, all sizes, they just go at it. 
Silly puppies.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Just keep interruping it. Consistency is key.


----------



## GoldenLover1

My dog humped till she was 1 year old, then she stopped. So, there's hope for you.


----------



## Pudden

the Pudden humps her poofy purple doggie bed when we come home from skiing. 3 or 4 good thrusts - hump hump hump - then she plops down on it with a sigh.I don't think it's sexual. It's some sort of dominance or displaced behavior thing. Why discourage it? It's harmless...and probably strengthens the loin muscles


----------



## Ljilly28

Well, we are more like Erica said in one of her past posts- a no tolerance policy for humping, and so we've never had a golden who does it. We use 98 percent positive training, but counter-surfing, trash touching, humping do get a quick, stern no the first few times and then fade as problems. It's timing- to catch it in it's pre-hump phase with the no. I need my goldens to be welcome in my classroom and public spaces, so humping is a nono.


----------



## LucyD

Lucy has been humping the moose she so dearly loves and sleeps with. I thought it was hilarious but I now know it is normal and she does it very few times, it's a puppy thing so I don't think you have anything to worry about. I thought something was wrong also but there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## LibertyME

We have a strict no hump policy it gets interrupted every time...
It may be natural but it is not amusing when puppy is 70 pounds and trying to hump a guests leg...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I personally do not like nor allow the behavior, a stern No has worked for us...I could almost tell just before Tailer started to think about doing it and I would tell him No...we'd break the thought process by handing him a different toy or going for a walk or just to the kitchen n back. Good Luck! I'd try to stop the behavior, but that's just me!


----------



## WLR

Piper started humping at about 7 mo and it increased dramaticly while she was in season the end of Nov/begining of Dec. Hasn't happened once in 2 weeks now. So in her case I think it was just her feeling her hormones. Oh also just before her first season she was very nibbly on the hands and could get quite demanding when she wanted attention, litteraly grabbing my sleeve and pulling me to the tv room couch because she wanted a rubdown.


----------



## WLR

...and probably strengthens the loin muscles [/quote]

==========================================================

LOL :lol:


----------



## caddis

Please send instructions to LOML.

Sorry couldnt' resist

LOL


----------



## missmarstar

Definitely keep discouraging her and interrupting her when she begins. It is a common thing for both male and female puppies and most outgrow it. Sam went thru a humping stage (always just his dog bed, never a person) and we consistently told him no, and eventually removed the dog bed from the room he did it in, and he never does it anymore. (except on Dillon in rough-housing play, and they take turns humping eachother lol)


----------



## Riley2009

Riley just did this tonight with a pillow and my wife is mortified!! Thankfully - it sounds like a natural phase and we will begin using a loud NO or something like it to get her to stop. Myself - I cracked up laughing.... but I'm 35 going on 12!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Riley2009 said:


> Riley just did this tonight with a pillow and my wife is mortified!! Thankfully - it sounds like a natural phase and we will begin using a loud NO or something like it to get her to stop. Myself - I cracked up laughing.... but I'm 35 going on 12!!


Funny post. I'm with your wife though. No humping zone here.


----------



## diana_D

Emma has been humping ever since she was 10 weeks old. We find it extremely funny and I also believe it is doing good to the muscles so we let her do it. Yet she does not hump us, she was discouraged to do it and she stopped. She only humps a blanket now, which is fine to me. She is 9 moths old now. Still enjoying humping a lot  

I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Tinsley

Loboto-Me said:


> Hahahahaha! I'm just picturing the conga line! Too funny!
> 
> Really? You mean I can just relax and stop thinking we have a potential problem on our hands?
> 
> Do you think I should just try to ignore her blanket love affairs or should I continue to discourage her and distract her?


I discourage Roo, more because he scraps at his bed (currently a big doggie cushion, he will get a nicer one when I know when he is left he wont eat it, LOL!). He scraps at it to get it in a heap, then humps it, he gets told 'leave it' , then again, and if he still persists I just take his bed away for half an hour, he only uses it for sleep anyway unless he's in a humpy mood! It can be a pain in the butt to get him to stop hence why I just take it away when he persists, he has a fleecey blanket and smaller cushion for daytime in the hall.


----------



## hotel4dogs

when customers complain that their dogs hump (we have one black lab that comes that we refer to as "Sir Humps-a-lot") I like to ask them, "where do you suppose he/she learned that?" heehee, embarrasses them to no end.
If they ask me, instead, how to stop them from humping I often tell them "keep them out of your bedroom at night". 
Of course I don't say this to ALL customers....only ones that I know will find it funny.


----------



## diana_D

hotel4dogs said:


> when customers complain that their dogs hump (we have one black lab that comes that we refer to as "Sir Humps-a-lot") I like to ask them, "where do you suppose he/she learned that?" heehee, embarrasses them to no end.
> If they ask me, instead, how to stop them from humping I often tell them "keep them out of your bedroom at night".
> Of course I don't say this to ALL customers....only ones that I know will find it funny.


ROTLF!!!!!!! Thanks for the good laugh


----------



## Loboto-Me

So wierd to see my old thread come back up JUST as I was thinking about it. For a long while now, Sophie stopped humping until TODAY! I can't believe it. Still the same blankie, still the same amount... she hasn't gone after any legs yet, thank goodness.

I'm suspecting the first time was an insecurity thing as well as showing my dad that she was dominant over him. I'm thinking mostly insecurity because Sophie has been acting wierd all day today. She jumps up and puts her paws on my shoulder while I sit at the table, then stares at me. I put her outside, and she comes back in and does the same thing. She's been whining at me, expecting something from me and I've been busy doing research online today. She's not getting the attention she feels she deserves today, and I so I think she's just occupying her time by humping. That reason feels good anyway... that's my story and I'm stickin' to it (until someone convinces me otherwise) LOL


----------



## Riley2009

The Humpty Dance is your chance to do the hump. Do the Humpty Hump, come on and do the Humpty Hump..... Been singing so those words around my house for the last few days.... Thanks Digital Underground for a song that lives on and on....

Seriously, we have started clapping loud and saying NO when she starts doing this. Oh the poor pillow.....


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Einstein humps always has when i tell him No he stops but is back at it within 5 minutes. Shelley also humps too so its like here Einstein humos Shelley then Shelley humps Einstein. I haven't seen Shelley hump for quite a while so hopefully she has out grown it. Einstein on the other hand don't think he will ever out grow the humping hehe his 10 years old already and still doing it. Oh yeah my sisters male chihuahua has a thing of trying to hump Einstein tell him get out of it he backs off.


----------



## WLR

Simple; Your pup is a nympho......... :doh:


----------



## LucyD

Don't worry, Lucy is 5 months now and she also humps as much as she can. LOL


----------



## Gwen

We have a "No Humping" policy @ our home and no problems with the intact male but Razz @ 18 weeks is trying. Razz tries to hump poor Nyg so we say "No" and remove him from Nyg. Our actions seem to be working as it is happening less & less all the time. 

I must say that Riley, spayed female, is a terrible humper & Nyg would look at her as if to say "What are you doing????"

I did have a female, spayed golden girl, Becky, who would hump when ever we took her in the car. She'd jump in the back of the SUV & start humping - it was sooooo embarrassing I'd shut the back door as quickly as possible but it was clearly obvious what she was up to ...... the vehicle was shaking. I think that it was her way of showing how excited she was as she loved car rides!!!! She humped until she was 14 years old - atta girl!

What's that saying.... if the van is a rockin', don't come a knockin':no::no::no::no:


----------



## arcane

Gwen said:


> We have a "No Humping" policy @ our home and no problems with the intact male but Razz @ 18 weeks is trying. Razz tries to hump poor Nyg so we say "No" and remove him from Nyg. Our actions seem to be working as it is happening less & less all the time.


hmmm not sure of others protocol but I never chastise a young boy pup doing this if I plan to use that boy as a stud dog  I find the girls are worse when in season than the boys anyhow. Boston and now Blue have never attempted to hump me or any other person...I figure if they are humping each other, what harm are they really doing? & the other dogs will put them in their places


----------



## Gwen

arcane said:


> hmmm not sure of others protocol but I never chastise a young boy pup doing this if I plan to use that boy as a stud dog  I find the girls are worse when in season than the boys anyhow. Boston and now Blue have never attempted to hump me or any other person...I figure if they are humping each other, what harm are they really doing? & the other dogs will put them in their places


"There is a time and a place" - If they're outside, running around and playing, humping is fair game but NOT in the kitchen, living room, family room, etc. 

My guys, as well, have never attempted to hump anything other than their own kind

......I just have HORRIBLE memories of a friends basset hound, Ralphy, who humped everything including kids trying to play:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## RummysMum

Just be consistent, no humping and that includes pillows. Say firm NO - then push the bum down. Remove the object of whatever she is humping and redirect. If it is due to too much energy, a nice game of fetch or walk can help.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

With females, isn't it a dominance thing?

My second Golden, Nikita, was more of a humper than any of my males ever were.


----------

